# "Boatless" fishing/travel partner wanted



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking for a "Boatless" fishing partner. Want to find a fishing partner who enjoys fishing from the piers, jetties, surf or any other place where you don't need a boat. I can fish between Thursdays and Sundays. I live in the Clear Lake area. Also, if you like to travel then we can try our hand at fishing in different locations. Would really like to hit different piers, jetties, spots and beaches up and down the Texas coast if you have the time and resources. Also looking for a travel/fishing partner for a Florida fishing trip sometime this summer. PM me if you are interested. Thanks ... RC


----------



## RRTex (Jun 21, 2010)

PM sent:texasflag


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

PM Sent


----------

